# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Buồn buồn tháo cái khoan & vặn vit Skil iXO ra vọc

## CKD

Buồn buồn tháo cái khoan & vặn vit ra vọc

Em nó rất nhỏ gọn, chỉ dùng 1 pin li-ion, có dock sạc đi kèm, rất tiện dụng khi để trên bàn làm việc.

----------


## CKD

Dùng hình ảnh thay lời muốn nói

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD



----------

anhcos, Gamo, Quang_Q7

----------


## biết tuốt

rồi sao nữa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Gắn lại dư con ốc

Ủa, vậy cái búa gõ nằm ở đâu? Chỉ thấy có con motor thôi

----------


## CKD

> rồi sao nữa


Vọc song thì ráp lại thôi bác...

Cái vặn vit này theo nguyên bộ

----------


## vanlam1102

hộp đồ đã quá

----------


## biết tuốt

ngon phết , em cũng phải sắm 1 bộ , loại nào taro ren ngon nhỉ bác CKD ?

----------


## solero

> Gắn lại dư con ốc
> 
> Ủa, vậy cái búa gõ nằm ở đâu? Chỉ thấy có con motor thôi


Nó nằm ở trong cái phần gần măng ranh mà bác. Ẻm này 1 pin thì không rõ thời gian sử dụng và lực thế nào. 

Em đang dùng em này thấy mãn nguyên. khoan sắt cũng khá ngọt: Bosch GSR 10,8-2-LI

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## solero

Bon chen tháo 1 em khoan pin bãi ra độ pin và vệ sinh hộp số. Ham hố cho nhiều mỡ quá nó dính ứ chạy được nên lại phải cạo bớt đi.

----------


## culitruong

Cây Bosch là loại đời mới, hàng bãi chắc không có. Khoái nhất mấy loại này là nó có cái đèn led khá thuận tiện.

Cây mà tháo banh chành thì quá xưa, chỉ có on off, không có điều tốc. Bác chế 2 cục pin laptop xài mà siết quá là cục pin lên gò, dòng xã lại không đạt nên máy yếu. Tớ thường dùng 2,3 hàng bắt song song đề tăng dòng xã nhưng xài một thời gian chán quá củng vứt.

Cây của CKD nó vặn không nổi thì đứng lại chứ không có búa đâu mà gỏ bác Gà mờ. Tớ có 1 cây y chang (black&decker) tiếc là nó hư motor  (cái này nếu quyết tâm thì sửa dc, tiếc là tớ lại thiếu cái đó) ai thích nghiên cứu thì qua vác về.

----------


## ít nói

> Cây Bosch là loại đời mới, hàng bãi chắc không có. Khoái nhất mấy loại này là nó có cái đèn led khá thuận tiện.
> 
> Cây mà tháo banh chành thì quá xưa, chỉ có on off, không có điều tốc. Bác chế 2 cục pin laptop xài mà siết quá là cục pin lên gò, dòng xã lại không đạt nên máy yếu. Tớ thường dùng 2,3 hàng bắt song song đề tăng dòng xã nhưng xài một thời gian chán quá củng vứt.
> 
> Cây của CKD nó vặn không nổi thì đứng lại chứ không có búa đâu mà gỏ bác Gà mờ. Tớ có 1 cây y chang (black&decker) tiếc là nó hư motor  (cái này nếu quyết tâm thì sửa dc, tiếc là tớ lại thiếu cái đó) ai thích nghiên cứu thì qua vác về.


em cũng có đôi chú show chơi

----------


## culitruong

Đụng hàng.

Cây này củng vứt trong xó vì nó vừa nặng vừa mắc công sạc, mà pin lại bị tuột

----------


## ít nói

> Đụng hàng.
> 
> Cây này củng vứt trong xó vì nó vừa nặng vừa mắc công sạc, mà pin lại bị tuột


cây đó của em mới lắm cũng vứt xó thôi . vì khá nặng chỉ khi nào phát bê tông hoặc khoan tường em mới xài.
còn hôm nọ có tháo cái khoan tay ra tra dầu thì phát hiện bộ hộp số em nó bánh răng toàn kim loại .
motor hãng jonhson. tự dưng thấy yêu nó hơn

----------


## Nam CNC

-----  Hàng bãi toàn hàng xịn không chứ có phải hàng giá rẻ dành riêng cho thị trường TQ đâu mà bánh răng nhựa.


           Tự nhiên thấy ghiền cây này rồi nha anh Tùng , hehehe mai mốt qua nhà anh hốt tiếp cái này quá. Anh Tùng ơi, anh kia ngoài huế muốn mua cây khoan makita của anh tặng thêm cho em, anh muốn bán bao nhiêu ? đủ để làm 1 độ đá gà không hehehe ?

----------


## solero

Tùy từng chỗ mà họ làm bánh răng nhựa thôi chứ bác. Ví dụ như cái khoan National phía trên có 2 tầng bánh răng hành tinh. Ở tầng đầu tốc độ cao, momen thấp thì họ dùng bánh răng nhựa cho đỡ ồn và giảm mài mòn, tầng sau thì dùng sắt.

----------


## ít nói

> Tùy từng chỗ mà họ làm bánh răng nhựa thôi chứ bác. Ví dụ như cái khoan National phía trên có 2 tầng bánh răng hành tinh. Ở tầng đầu tốc độ cao, momen thấp thì họ dùng bánh răng nhựa cho đỡ ồn và giảm mài mòn, tầng sau thì dùng sắt.


Em ko bít hí hí thấy sắt thép là quý nhựa là ko thích. Con delwalt của em pin 6000mah 24 v li polyme hê hê khoan gấu hơn hẳn pin zin

----------


## culitruong

> Anh kia ngoài huế muốn mua cây khoan makita của anh tặng thêm cho em, anh muốn bán bao nhiêu ? đủ để làm 1 độ đá gà không hehehe ?


Tùy ý bác thôi, ra đi rồi không thuộc thẩm quyền của tớ nữa, nói chung a/e ở xa khó mua mấy cái này thì coi như mua dùm củng tốt, ở mình thì nhiều, muốn có cây khác mấy hồi.

----------


## Nam CNC

@ anh Tùng , để tối em cân kg rồi tính giá nhè nhẹ chơi hehehe.

----------


## ahdvip

hôm bữa biết mình hốt luôn 2 cây cho rồi, ^^. Em chưa có cây nào mấy anh chiếu cố nhé, keke

----------


## Nam CNC

Chú chưa có cây mới 100% nào hết thì có .

----------


## mig21

e đang cần 1 cây để vặn ốc vít a Nam có cho e xí với hehe

----------

